# Too Small?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

So, Twix's litter of two females is now approximately 11 weeks old. But they are still about 3 inches long (not including their tails)!! Are they supposed to be that small? When do they get to full size?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have had a few small litters that REALLY grow after the three month mark. Then again, I've had mice big from the start too.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

One of My fawn Satins have a litter of 8 there like 8 little fat pigs all lying in a row.All the Does have litters at the moment..


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Are they pet store mice or show mice? Two of my petstore females nearly doubled their weight between 12 and 16 weeks old. Ms. Phantom is much longer now as well.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are adult at 11 weeks.If the parents are 3 inches at adult size then it is normal,if this is not the case then something has gone wrong.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Different lines of meeces grow at different rates at different points in their development. I generally don't consider a mousie to be full grown until it's about four months old, and many continue to grow for another month or two.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Both of their parents are petstore mice. Their dad is about 3 1/4 inches long, and their mom is closer to 4 1/4. She's huge. But they are still almost 3". Should I be concerned?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

How much do they weigh? (an inch is about 2½ cm?? if yes, it sounds pretty normal to a pettype mouse)


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not sure. I don't have a scale that would register their weight. (Yup, 2 1/2 cm is about 1 inch)


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Do they look healthy? Could you take a photo? Maybe having a visual would be easier to give you a correct answer.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok. Let me just borrow my dad's iPhone... :lol: it's harder then it sounds!


----------

